# Lonely



## Whatami22 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dp makes me feel so lonely. I can't be bothered to talk to my friends because of the lack of attachment I feel also the fact that I feel so empty inside and have nothing to say to them. Not that I have many friends anyway. But then I move further away from people thus my detachment to people feels and gets worse.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yupp


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Yes 
The lack of emotional attachment is hard to deal with , i feel I'm pushing people away cause i feel not much so i can't help it .
I'm sure people think that I'm cold hearted , but I was not always this way


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

For me, it's probably one of the worst symptoms to deal with when you have DPDR. I know that I have friends, family, and a boyfriend and that I can go to them, but it feels like there's a barrier between me and them (then again, I'm rather socially awkward). I know that I can feel things for them, but I can seldom truly feel those emotions coming back from them. Other than that, there's this never-ending void in my heart that needs to be filled with all of the love in the world but it's still not enough. I feel like I'm truly and utterly alone and that I'll die that way.


----------

